# Alternative to tyvek for breathable membrane?



## paulc (18 May 2009)

Hello ukworkshoppers,

Back, at last, to workshop build, base has been completed and under wraps for months.

Need to get a breathable membrane for walls, tyvek / solitex wa only available in huge expensive rolls. 

What are the alternatives?

Is building paper the same as tar paper?

Will building paper suffice as breathable membrane?

Thanks


----------



## Dibs-h (18 May 2009)

There's quite a few on the market these days - ring up your local builders\roofers merchants and ask them what they stock. Some of the ones, I've come across - besides Tyvek,

Incopal,
Klober

If you aren't after much - the following might work out,

http://www.screwfix.com/prods/98252/Bui ... CSTHZOCFFA

As for walls - the stuff may well be different. I'm sure someone will chip in with the details.

HIH.


----------

